# Anyone know if it's possible to use a Directv DVR without Directv?



## SickofDirectv (Jan 10, 2006)

We have had it with Directv. We have a clear shot for our dish and we are constantly losing signal. We used to love Directv when we lived in MA but since we moved here, their record has been less than stellar. 

I'm wondering if it's possible to use my Direct Tivo DVR with another satellite company or cable??


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

SickofDirectv said:


> We have had it with Directv. We have a clear shot for our dish and we are constantly losing signal. We used to love Directv when we lived in MA but since we moved here, their record has been less than stellar.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible to use my Direct Tivo DVR with another satellite company or cable??


Nope. The DirecTivo doesn't have an encoder, so it won't work with an analog source like cable, and it isn't compatible with other satellite systems.


----------



## SickofDirectv (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn. That sucks cuzz I actually paid for one of my recievers. Eh, oh well. Cable will only let ya have 2 DVRs. Maybe I'll keep Directv for the other 2. 

Thanks!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

SickofDirectv said:


> We have had it with Directv. We have a clear shot for our dish and we are constantly losing signal. We used to love Directv when we lived in MA but since we moved here, their record has been less than stellar.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible to use my Direct Tivo DVR with another satellite company or cable??


More importantly, the DVR service deactivates if your DirecTV account isn't active. So you can only play back recorded shows.


----------



## Jolly1 (Aug 19, 2004)

SickofDirectv said:


> We have had it with Directv. We have a clear shot for our dish and we are constantly losing signal. We used to love Directv when we lived in MA but since we moved here, their record has been less than stellar.


Sounds more like a dish alignment issue. Maybe you should get that checked before you blame Directv.


----------



## Rax (Jun 11, 2002)

Definitely an alignment issue. Whoever set it up did a poor job.

DirecTV broadcasts a near-perfect signal to the continental US.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

SickofDirectv said:


> Damn. That sucks cuzz *I actually paid for one of my recievers*. Eh, oh well. Cable will only let ya have 2 DVRs. Maybe I'll keep Directv for the other 2.
> 
> Thanks!


That's exactly what you have, a receiver. It just happens to have TiVo software, so it receives D* signals and uses TiVo DVR functions. it is NOT at TiVo. Maybe that'll stop you being upset that you can't use it with cable.

As has been stated, you have a badly aligned dish (or possibly a faulty one), so don't blame D* for an installer's shoddy work. Call them and have them come and fix the problem rather that bad-mouthing them. We have plenty of REAL reasons to do that around here!!

If you really ARE "SickofDirectv", then why bother to register and post in a D* forum?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

SickofDirectv said:


> We have had it with Directv. We have a clear shot for our dish and we are constantly losing signal. We used to love Directv when we lived in MA but since we moved here, their record has been less than stellar.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's possible to use my Direct Tivo DVR with another satellite company or cable??


I doubt this is a DirecTV problem, otherwise there would be a multitude of members here complaining about dropouts. You need to look at your setup. As suggested, maybe it's your alignment. What signal strengths do you get? What dish do you have? Check all cable connections for looseness or corrosion.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> I doubt this is a DirecTV problem, otherwise there would be a multitude of members here complaining about dropouts. You need to look at your setup. As suggested, maybe it's your alignment. What signal strengths do you get? What dish do you have? Check all cable connections for looseness or corrosion.


Maybe he has trees or some other obstruction as well.

Definitely call DirecTV and get them to send a tech. I did my own install, and it was okay, but when a Tech came out (Tivo deal, he didn't have to do anything since my house is all wired, so he offered to realign my dish), I get significantly better reception - almost never lose a signal, even in heavy rain.

In order of ease-of-resolution:
1) Alignment issue - easily fixed
2) Cable/connector issue - easily fixed, might be a pain to diagnose if you have a lot of connections
3) Cable/distance issue - If you have extremely long cable runs, you might need a booster
4) Cable/quality issue - If you have lousy cable (RG58/9), you might need to replace the cable
5) Dish damaged - The LNB arm might be damaged, the alignment between the arm and the dish might be damaged (I did this to one dish - cracked the welds), the LNB's themselves might be damaged, etc. - might need to replace the LNB's or the dish
6) Obstruction - Tree in the way, house in the way, other structure - might need to tear down the structure  , or perhaps move the dish.

I'd suggest getting the alignment done and checking your connectors first. Also confirm you have RG6 or better cable. Then take it from there.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Lots of good advise here. It would be a shame if these folks helped to solve your problem. You would have to change your User Name.

Maybe you could be..........SickofDirectvbecausetheycompressthecrapoutoftheirSDsignals. Just a thought.    

Hang in there.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> Lots of good advise here. It would be a shame if these folks helped to solve your problem. You would have to change your User Name.
> 
> Maybe you could be..........SickofDirectvbecausetheycompressthecrapoutoftheirSDsignals. Just a thought.
> 
> Hang in there.


You could leave out the SD, since they compress the crap out of their HD signals as well... I like the name!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

SODBTCTSOOTS

That would be a fun login to type all the time...


----------



## wagnanimous (Feb 24, 2010)

AbMagFab said:


> More importantly, the DVR service deactivates if your DirecTV account isn't active. So you can only play back recorded shows.


My DTV HR 21 receiver was deactivated but has a full memory of movies recorded on it. Can I still access those movies to watch? And if so, how do I do that?

Thanks
B


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, you can't. Only the HR10 (and other DTiVos made prior to 2009) allow that.


----------

